
Covid Vaccine Will Require Billions of Vials, This Billionaire Family Makes Them - caiobegotti
https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/09/03/the-covid-vaccine-will-require-billions-of-tiny-glass-vials--and-this-italian-billionaire-family-is-making-them/
======
allears
Very few billionaires "make" anything. If you turned a member of this family
loose in a vial factory, he or she would likely have no clue what to do.
Instead, they have manipulated finance to own the means of production. That's
called rent-seeking, and it's one of the reasons our economy and our society
are facing big problems.

~~~
fuzzfactor
By those criteria this group does seem to be among the very few.

I'm sure there are thousands of others whose defining unfair advantage also
stems from creating a unique money-making machine of some kind, in particular
making a tangible product, even if that does still add up to very few
billionaires today.

Seems to me the more efficient the money-making machine, the easier it would
be to do well without having to grow to billionaire scale anyway.

